# Sacramento Autorama 2/16-17/14 3X MECA & IASCA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

SPL will take place over two days. Quflifications and Re-Runs Saturday

SQ Saturday and Sunday judging. The goal is to complete by Saturday but, as judges are short I wanted to give them more time being the first big show of the season. 

$50 Gate Fee includes:
vehicle, driver and passenger entry ($20 additional passengers)
PLUS one entry into one class of one org. 

$50 each additional class


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy New Year Kimo. 
Subscribed. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

If y'all can get SQ done on Saturday I'll be there. Not really feeling dragging it into Sunday then trailering the truck all the way back to LA that night.....work comes way too early on Monday.
Any clue how many will be there and if we can get it done on Saturday?


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

ehh scared to go back after my accident driving up their last year lol


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Last year we pushed it to almost 9:00 to finish up and it was only a 2X event. I figured bump it up to a 3X to make it worth the two day stay and allow the judges some time. MECA format for a 3X should have 3 judges judging your vehicle then a combined average score.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Happy New Year Kimo.
> Subscribed.
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone and having some fun.
Lets hope for mild weather again!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Any So-Cal guys coming up?


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

The echo will be there, coming out of retirement.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I show a forecast of rain for Saturday but they've been wrong all week. 
Have fun guys. 
It's too close to Valentine's Day for me to pull this one off. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Any So-Cal guys coming up?


No, not this show, although one member from Team WCA (West Coast Audiophiles) will be at the event. We will be 7 deep at one of the shows up north sooner than later. I am heading to TN next week for event coordinator training and judges training for MECA, along with a few others.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be there saturday. Can anyone hook me up with a SQ demo


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Yep! Lots of us can!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

U get your shirt jazzi?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

May I ask which building or open area this will be held? Thanks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

As much as I would like to make this one, it isn't going to happen for me. For good reason though. I'm trying to get my system in and working before the March 8 GTG. If that happens, then I should be able to make my first ever Sound Comp at the Audio Innovation event on March 22.


----------

